# How many volts/amps is in 6 pin PCIe?



## balaji2525 (Apr 10, 2012)

My power supply, cooler master extreme power plus 600w has two 18A/12 volt rails and two 6 pin PCIe power connectors. 

I bought xfx HD 6750 1GB DDR5 few days back it comes with one 6 pin PCIe connector. 

I knew CM600 is not a good PSU, only 70% efficient but i hope it can power up HD 6750 as its TDP is only 86w.

My question is how many amps does the 6 pin PCIe from the power supply put out? 

How much amps will available for the graphic card from my 12v rail and 6 pin PCIe connector?

will there be enough amp available to overclock my HD 6750?

(only one 12v/18A rail connected to motherboard)

*My config: *I5 2500k, 8GB Transcend RAM and Intel DH67BL Board, 500GB WD HDD


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 10, 2012)

i suggest you change your psu, before anything else.
CM extreme power series is notorious for its high failure rates.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i suggest you change your psu, before anything else.
> CM extreme power series is notorious for its high failure rates.



I dont't get you all folks why you all are against Cooler Master extreme power plus 600?
Why should I go for another when everything is ok with my PSU?

I didn't see any one complaining about the CM600 PSU from their personal experience in any forum. All these opinion are from the results of the lab tests, you guys are giving guidance from the lab results,  Thank you for that. But it is clearly written in the specification that it is 70% efficient so consider it as 100% efficient 450watt PSU.In the lab tests it fails above 475watts which is obvious. I am not pushing my PSU to its extreme and expecting a 550 to 600w output from it. 

i5 2500k + HD 6750 = 95w + 86w = 181W.

The failure cases are always seen in the 12v rail. I think my GPU and CPU will not suck that much power from it.
181w from 12v rail and from 6pin PCIe connector(HD 6750 has 6 pin connector) may not be a big deal for my CM600 , I guess CM 600 can deliver that.

Up to 450w power draw CM600 is safe 

Link : Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

safe, sure, its got spikes, stuttering and loads of noise.
and you never know when it might blow up inside your cabinet, taking along all your costly hardware with it. i hope you actually read that article. if i was you, i'd run everything at stock and not put ANY kind of load on the computer, not even opening tdf, as everyone knows, the site is filled with heavy flash ads, and it puts a  strain on the computer.


its not just one psu, the entire extremepower series has a bad name.
how does one get a bad name?
1. dedicated anti-brand image slur-campaign
2. genuine sucky-ness
its upto you what is happening with CM eXtreme power units.


and its not a 450W psu with 100% efficiency.
its a psu with ~70% efficiency, no matter what wattage its pulling.
by your reckoning, this would be a 400% efficient 100W psu.
awesome!!! you have just overturned 500 years of physics on its head, and created energy from nothing at all!!!
->->->


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> safe, sure, its got spikes, stuttering and loads of noise.
> and you never know when it might blow up inside your cabinet, taking along all your costly hardware with it. i hope you actually read that article. if i was you, i'd run everything at stock and not put ANY kind of load on the computer, not even opening tdf, as everyone knows, the site is filled with heavy flash ads, and it puts a  strain on the computer.
> 
> 
> ...




It is not that i make energy out of nothing dude. I am just saying, as long as i stay with low power consumption everything will be fine. 

Are there any issues on using corsair PSU with Intel DH67BL mother board?

When i was about to buy the PSU, i prefered corsair, But shop guy said ,he cannot assure warranty on the corsair PSU if I use it with Intel mobo and Corsair PSU may not work . 

I just came across complaint : *forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=95421

That is why i was forced to go with CM600


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, it is true that here at TDF we do not recommend Cooler Master PSUs because of their inferior build qualities and somewhat low level capacitors. But that *does not* mean that every Cooler Master PSU will blast or explode and take away his owner because he made a mistake of buying it. Simply No. The fact is, your PSU is not 80+ rated, so it's efficiency is *typically* 70% (not truly). But still, (70/100)*600=420 W. That means it can deliver around 400 W of power on its rails. 

EDIT -  Saw some reviews that CM Extreme Power 600 is *NOT* a 600W PSU. It might be lower, so i would suggest you don't put too much stress on it.

Now, judging by your hardware, your recommended PSU wattage comes out to be around 319, which is quite low, and *won't* stress your PSU much. 

Verdict, no need to change PSU, it's OK. 

Now, seeing your other query, a 6 pin PCIe power connector gives 12V as it gets its power from 12V rail, the PCIe slot itself gives not more than 75W, so sometimes for higher end GPUs, external power in the form of PCIe 6 pin connector is needed.

Also, you _can_ overclock your GPU but i won't recommend doing that on this PSU, but still if you intend to, don't overvolt it, just increase the clock speeds and you will be good to go. (Overclocking won't give a "boost" of performance, only mild changes like 3-4 FPS difference in games also resulting in more heat produced)


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 11, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Yes, it is true that here at TDF we do not recommend Cooler Master PSUs because of their inferior build qualities and somewhat low level capacitors. But that *does not* mean that every Cooler Master PSU will blast or explode and take away his owner because he made a mistake of buying it. Simply No. The fact is, your PSU is not 80+ rated, so it's efficiency is *typically* 70% (not truly). But still, (70/100)*600=420 W. That means it can deliver around 400 W of power on its rails.
> 
> EDIT -  Saw some reviews that CM Extreme Power 600 is *NOT* a 600W PSU. It might be lower, so i would suggest you don't put too much stress on it.
> 
> ...



I was planning for better graphic card but due to my PSU limitation i opted for HD 6750 whose power requirement is low (86w) and also it has PCIe connector through which card can get more power even if power delivered by 12v rail is low.

I think it is better not to overclock and remain safe.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 11, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> It is not that i make energy out of nothing dude. I am just saying, as long as i stay with low power consumption everything will be fine.
> 
> Are there any issues on using corsair PSU with Intel DH67BL mother board?
> 
> ...



im not pointing fingers here, and nor am i demonizing you.
my post was in jest.

but i have to add this :
you find weirdos in every breed.
that malfunctioning corsair and the working cooler master are exceptions, my friend, not the rulr.

also, you got swindled by your pc guy.(dont worry, you are neither the first, nor the last.

by the time a corsair unit would have failed under warranty, a typical CM psu would have to be replaced/repaired quite a few times.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 11, 2012)

@balaji2525,
 even if the cx500 had problems you could have got it replaced from corsair.corsair has got a very good after sale support.but if you by chance blow up the extreme power plus you won't get any replacement.better you could have opened the thread before buying rather than after the purchase.now its done so don't stress your psu and live your life.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 11, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @balaji2525,
> even if the cx500 had problems you could have got it replaced from corsair.corsair has got a very good after sale support.but if you by chance blow up the extreme power plus you won't get any replacement.better you could have opened the thread before buying rather than after the purchase.now its done so don't stress your psu and live your life.



But in that corsair forum he mentioned, his corsair PSU works fine but has  compatibility problem with intel mobo.

link: CX 500 uk doesn't work with intel dh67cl - The Corsair Support Forums

I spent 4k on CM600 but I didn't buy it intentionally, I was left with no choice other than going with CM600 

Really any such compatibility issue exist with corsair PSU and Intel mobo like posted in that link?


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

@ *OP* - don't worry much - the GPU will just run fine with the CPU and PSU you have.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 12, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> But in that corsair forum he mentioned, his corsair PSU works fine but has  compatibility problem with intel mobo.
> 
> link: CX 500 uk doesn't work with intel dh67cl - The Corsair Support Forums
> 
> ...



it is just one case buddy.so looking at just one incident you can tell that it may have any compatibility issues but what i am wondering is how the hell that shop keeper came to know this thing.you just shoot a mail to corsair asking your doubt.lets see what they will reply.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 12, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> it is just one case buddy.so looking at just one incident you can tell that it may have any compatibility issues but what i am wondering is how the hell that shop keeper came to know this thing.you just shoot a mail to corsair asking your doubt.lets see what they will reply.



shop keeper didn't know that corsair forum story sukesh. I remember he was not having the stock with him(both corsair as well as CM) when i was there, he called to someone(dealer or may be distributor). then he told me there are are warranty and compatibility issues if i use corsair and intel mobo. He strongly recommended me to go with Cooler Master. I didn't believe him first so,I googled and i came across that post in corsair forum then i believed what he was saying might be true. I was about to ignore him and order for corsair PSU. but he said, if i am going with corsair and it if PSU not working with my mobo he cannot do anything , take back or give me a replacement.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> But it is clearly written in the specification that it is *70% efficient so consider it as 100% efficient 450watt PSU.*In the lab tests it fails above 475watts which is obvious.





desiJATT said:


> . *But still, (70/100)*600=420 W.* That means it can deliver around 400 W of power on its rails.


You guys don't know what efficiency is.  Efficiency = power deliver to the PC / power taken from the wall socket.

Case of a 70% efficient 250w rated PSU. To deliver 250w power to the PC, it will consume 357w~ power from the socket. 250/357 = 0.70.

Case of a 85% efficient 250w rated PSU. To deliver 250w power to the PC, it will consume 294w~ power from the socket. 250/294 = 0.85.

*@balaji*
Now coming to the point of Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600w. If you think we are NOT recommending here because of based on the so called "lab" results, then you sir have no idea.

I guess you purchased this unit for roughly Rs. 4000. It isn't as good as PSUs available for half its price. You can get a *much* better unit for the same price from Seasonic/Corsair. *We recommend to SAVE your money.*

CM EPP 600w is rated for 600w at 70% efficiency. (Efficiency is actually a curve - it varies at different loads btw) It means, to deliver 600w, the PSU will take in ~857w. (but it can't deliver more than 450w properly. Voltage regulation and ripple become dangerous.)

Interpret the Hardware Secrets review properly.


> Therefore, it is only safe to pull up to 450 W from this power supply – above this value this power supply can make your computer to run unstable.


This is NOT related to "efficiency" at all. This simply means, this unit is overrated and should be simply renamed to a 450w unit.



balaji2525 said:


> But in that corsair forum he mentioned, his corsair PSU works fine but has  compatibility problem with intel mobo.
> 
> link: CX 500 uk doesn't work with intel dh67cl - The Corsair Support Forums
> 
> ...


One odd issue. No one I know has faced any such problem. Lots of people in this forum are using Corsair units with Intel motherboards. Proper details aren't even mentioned in that thread - what happend later etc.

You've wasted money with CM EPP 600w though. Corsair CX430v2 for Rs. 2100 is better. But for your CPU and GPU, it is fine for the time being.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 12, 2012)

ico said:


> You guys don't know what efficiency is.  Efficiency = power deliver to the PC / power taken from the wall socket.
> 
> Case of a 70% efficient 250w rated PSU. To deliver 250w power to the PC, it will consume 357w~ power from the socket. 250/357 = 0.70.
> 
> ...



Thanks ico, it was good explanation. any suggestion what i should do now? Corsair CX430v2 will be ok forever or just for time being?


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Thanks ico, it was good explanation. any suggestion what i should do now? Corsair CX430v2 will be ok forever or just for time being?



Keep what you have now. It's not being stressed, so okay.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Keep what you have now. It's not being stressed, so okay.



To be on a safer side, i may be able to change CM600 in future. so let me know some better PSU around 3 to 3.5k. i came across Corsair 500 CX V2 UK, is it a good one?


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 12, 2012)

> You guys don't know what efficiency is.  Efficiency = power deliver to the PC / power taken from the wall socket.
> 
> Case of a 70% efficient 250w rated PSU. To deliver 250w power to the PC, it will consume 357w~ power from the socket. 250/357 = 0.70.
> 
> Case of a 85% efficient 250w rated PSU. To deliver 250w power to the PC, it will consume 294w~ power from the socket. 250/294 = 0.85.



What i know about efficiency is right. What i interpreted wrong was about applying that to a PSU. Efficiency is defined as the Power given as Output/Input Power. I regarded 600 W as input power (i thought that was what these markings on PSUs meant) and then gave the true output power. But i think it's the other way. 600W is OUTPUT power (correct me if i am wrong). And we need to find INPUT power using the given efficiency.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> To be on a safer side, i may be able to change CM600 in future. so let me know some better PSU around 3 to 3.5k. i came across Corsair 500 CX V2 UK, is it a good one?



Seasonic sII 520w @ 3.7k


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> What i know about efficiency is right. What i interpreted wrong was about applying that to a PSU. Efficiency is defined as the Power given as Output/Input Power. I regarded 600 W as input power (i thought that was what these markings on PSUs meant) and then gave the true output power. But i think it's the other way. 600W is OUTPUT power (correct me if i am wrong). And we need to find INPUT power using the given efficiency.



Completely correct. But you framed the sentence wrong at that time.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Not an issue if you have spike guard and EMI filters on UPS ensuring good power quality.

But when you run your pc on dedicated power inverter by directly plugging into power socket, the harmonics in power can damage psu .So just be careful not to use pc on inverters without proper spike guard on input.Because these harmonics overheat the transformer of psu unless filtered.

Even corsair will fail.The only difference being, CM failing earlier and Corsair bit late  because of quality of harware components inside.



doomgiver said:


> safe, sure, its got spikes, stuttering and loads of noise.
> and you never know when it might blow up inside your cabinet, taking along all your costly hardware with it. i hope you actually read that article. if i was you, i'd run everything at stock and not put ANY kind of load on the computer, not even opening tdf, as everyone knows, the site is filled with heavy flash ads, and it puts a  strain on the computer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Completely correct. But you framed the sentence wrong at that time.



hahaha I did frame it wrong, because I didn't know about this before reading your post  Thanks for correcting.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 12, 2012)

can you please explain emi filters on ups


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 12, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> can you please explain emi filters on ups



Electromagnetic Interference. It's generally caused by Electromagnetic Induction (if you studied physics, then you probably know what it is). This phenomenon usually degrades an electrical circuit, and limits it's performance. EMI Filters like Inductor Type Filter, RC filter etc are used in circuits to filter out these phenomenon.

Also, if you tend to go technical, here's PDF I found, you might find it interesting 



Spoiler



*us.tdk-lambda.com/lp/ftp/other/all_about_emi_epmag.pdf


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 12, 2012)

@OP: Your 6750 will run with CM600 PSU without any problem. 
You don't need to change it.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys, Shall I put it this way !!! 

Correct me if I am wrong ...

CM EPP 600 is really a 450w PSU but enough rooms are given equivalent to 600W PSU to connect more components. So, beyond 450w it loses its stability
as in the the review Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

and all the voltage regulation and ripple problems starts. .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Guys, Shall I put it this way !!!
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong ...
> 
> ...



thats 2 year old review...afaik 450w above is not.reached unless u have powerful gpu,coolers n overclocked cpu


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 13, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> Guys, Shall I put it this way !!!
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong ...
> 
> ...




Yes true, forget about fancy flashing terms like voltage regulation and ripple factor. Just remember, 

*Your PSU is good for YOU and YOUR config both. NO need to change it. Go for that GPU without any doubts*


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 13, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Yes true, forget about fancy flashing terms like voltage regulation and ripple factor. Just remember,
> 
> *Your PSU is good for YOU and YOUR config both. NO need to change it. Go for that GPU without any doubts*




I already have that GPU dude.... 


so, overall every thing is fine with my build.. I need not worry about this PSU any more . . . thank u for the explanation guys, just got a relief.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 13, 2012)

Even mild overclocks on HD 6570 should be easily handled by CM PSU. Yes, dude its relief to hear that what you have is actually a bomb  ( according to reviews ), but it won't explode unless you take the pin out of it ( reaching its limits ).

So, Cheers , Have fun, but let us know if your system ever face this extreme power Gene problems. I'll start a not-recommended campaign on every forum to warn users !


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 13, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Even mild overclocks on HD 6570 should be easily handled by CM PSU. Yes, dude its relief to hear that what you have is actually a bomb  ( according to reviews ), but it won't explode unless you take the pin out of it ( reaching its limits ).
> 
> So, Cheers , Have fun, but let us know if your system ever face this extreme power Gene problems. I'll start a not-recommended campaign on every forum to warn users !



My GPU is HD 6750 not HD 6570 ashis. . I will be careful not to push it beyond  its limit. .


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ you can even run GPUS like HD6770/HD6790/HD7770/HD6850 with that PSU and cpu you have - they won't stress it but do remember not to OC the GPU and cpu


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys, last night when i was watching movie suddenly many different color stripes appeared and windows got freezed. after a restart every thing was normal... Is it becoz of PSU?.. When i checked XFX site, it is given that HD 6750 requires minimum of 500w


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ most probably not and there may be other reason - try some gpu hungry games like Metro 2033, BFBC2, BF3 etc. for  more than an hour and see what happens.


----------



## balaji2525 (Apr 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ most probably not and there may be other reason - try some gpu hungry games like Metro 2033, BFBC2, BF3 etc. for  more than an hour and see what happens.



Ok Let me try those and post back the results


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 25, 2012)

Deeming that all Coolermaster PSU units are substandard is a wrong conclusion. They do make some good (if not best) psu units- like the real power pro types. That being said, I seriously believe that CM should chuck off Extreme Series for good and concentrating on promoting good power supplies to save themselves from bad rep- we're in a place where people generalize based on brands, so if people start using their brains halfway, they will end up generalizing all Coolermaster H/W. This isn't the socket 939/65nm C2D days anymore. They did the job back then, but that's it. People also need to move on with the times as well. 

Right now, VX450s are not as reliable as they used to be, newer revs ended up being very poorly made. I don't recommend them at all now for any type of systems. If I follow some people's philosophy, I will end up saying Corsair is following the same road, despite having some good units under V2 Revs and AX series. Its not fair, is it?

Anyone can end up surprisingly good hardware if an effort is made, so generalizing a brand is wrong. If you are doing it, you're not much different than dealers who say a particular brand is the best!!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ true but every brand which has lots of PSU models has some mediocre PSU lineup AFAIK.


----------



## balaji2525 (May 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ most probably not and there may be other reason - try some gpu hungry games like Metro 2033, BFBC2, BF3 etc. for  more than an hour and see what happens.



I played crysis2 for hours, I did not see any issues. but when i put the computer to sleep and wake it, Screen is broken  with lot of different colors(broken pieces of wall paper), mouse works for a while then stops and screen freezes. after a restart every thing is fine but What might be the problem?.. In sleep computer doesn't draw much power, Is it due to any voltage regulation by CM600?..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 6, 2012)

> > What i know about efficiency is right. What i interpreted wrong was about applying that to a PSU. Efficiency is defined as the Power given as Output/Input Power. I regarded 600 W as input power (i thought that was what these markings on PSUs meant) and then gave the true output power. But i think it's the other way. 600W is OUTPUT power (correct me if i am wrong). And we need to find INPUT power using the given efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely correct. But you framed the sentence wrong at that time.



Efficiency(not only electrical but mechanical or any other kind too) always = Output/Input.
CM EP 600W produces ~432W under Ideal conditions...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2012)

@$$Lionking$$,take some time reading the posts before declaring someone wrong especially when that someone is an admin(not just a moderator) of a technology blog forum like this.*efficiency=(output/input) but wattage rating on a psu denotes its output not input which is what ico told desijatt.*


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 6, 2012)

Whitestar - ???!!.. Sweety TDF is more of a forum than a blog.. 

Mods/Admins are also people dude...

And Ico is a friend... why wud I prove him wrong...??? He himself said something abt EP600 supplying around 400W... so i was sort of just repeating him there and about efficiency.. that was to clear that it is calculated upon rated power... what did u not understand there??? and how was it "declaring" Ico wrong??

Also to get this straight for once and for all - I NEVER declare anybody wrong or right ..EVER! (Mostly coz I am nobody to do that..)

P.S. My bad net only loaded half a page then stopped.. If I had seen that Ico's post was in page 1 or the matter was solved then I wouldn't have posted at all..


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @$$Lionking$$,take some time reading the posts before declaring someone wrong especially when that someone is an admin(not just a moderator) of a technology blog forum like this.*efficiency=(output/input) but wattage rating on a psu denotes its output not input which is what ico told desijatt.*



Admin/moderators are not the final authority or the best say on threads or topics. They can be wrong also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2012)

"to err is human" 
i just got the impression that reply was made in a hurry.*my point was that more knowledgeable the person is considered better attention is needed to counter-argue such person.*


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

balaji2525 said:


> I played crysis2 for hours, I did not see any issues. but when i put the computer to sleep and wake it, Screen is broken  with lot of different colors(broken pieces of wall paper), mouse works for a while then stops and screen freezes. after a restart every thing is fine but What might be the problem?.. In sleep computer doesn't draw much power, Is it due to any voltage regulation by CM600?..



can't be a PSU issue - must be an issue related with driver/mobo bios or something else - but if it's ain't a serious issue don't be bothered with it too much.


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Whitestar - ???!!.. Sweety TDF is more of a forum than a blog..
> 
> Mods/Admins are also people dude...
> 
> ...



You are wrong mate. Efficiency = Output Power /Input Power
Here, Output Power = 600W (as rated on the PSU), Input Power = ? and Efficiency = 80% or whatever. Doing some simple maths, Input Power comes out to be 750W. That means, the Power SUpply which is rated 600W and has an efficiency of 80% _will draw 750W from the *wall socket* to provide 600W power to the PC._. If the traditional thermodynamics approach is applied, many people including me, thought that 600W will the the input power of PSU and acc to 80% efficiency, it will provide only 480W. BUT this does not apply on PSU.

Moreover, if you encounter people saying "this 600W PSU supplies only 450W", it means that the PSU is *over rated*. Means that the manufacturer over rated the PSU to 600W BUT it is capable only of delivering 450W on full load. Take an example of the Seasonic S12II 520W. Reviews say that at peak load, it can provide a maximum of 580W! Even after being rated a 520W PSU. According to *your* approach and the same formula, this means the efficiency is greater than 1, which If you have some thermodynamic knowledge, you might understand that *Efficiency <=1* hell it is NEVER equal to 1, it's just a formula, and acc to you it's greater than 1? Your call now.



whitestar_999 said:


> @$$Lionking$$,take some time reading the posts before declaring someone wrong especially when that someone is an admin(not just a moderator) of a technology blog forum like this.*efficiency=(output/input) but wattage rating on a psu denotes its output not input which is what ico told desijatt.*



Yes, ico corrected me about this issue in some other thread 



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Efficiency(not only electrical but mechanical or any other kind too) always = Output/Input.
> CM EP 600W produces ~432W under Ideal conditions...



Again wrong, read my answer above.  You are applying the right formula, but taking the values given wrong.


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2012)

poor desi_jatt, he has explained this in every page of this thread  and on a couple of other threads too, iirc


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 7, 2012)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by $$Lionking$$
> 
> Efficiency(not only electrical but mechanical or any other kind too) always = Output/Input.
> ...



Here - Pls correct the wikipedia entries too..
Energy conversion efficiency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyways I figured out why the confusion in this thread....  



> According to your approach and the same formula, this means the efficiency is greater than 1, which If you have some thermodynamic knowledge, you might understand that Efficiency <=1 hell it is NEVER equal to 1, it's just a formula, and acc to you it's greater than 1? Your call now.



In which review is it said that SII 520W can deliver 580W?? - Probably, the review is wrong or PSU is rated incorrectly rather than efficiency being more than 1... 

@According to my formula - More like laws of Physics??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2012)

Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


> Total|588.2 W
> % Max Load|113.1%
> AC Power|720.0 W
> Efficiency|81.7%



again both wikipedia & reviews are correct because wikipedia does not state that for a 520W PSU output not input=520W so it can not be considered as incorrect but rather a detail not mentioned.it is normal for high quality psu's to deliver more than their rated wattage(aka overload test) which proves their superior build quality.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2012)

Everyone is saying the same thing. Much ado about nothing now.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Efficiency(not only electrical but mechanical or any other kind too) always = Output/Input. *(Fact 1)*
> CM EP 600W produces ~432W under Ideal conditions... *(Information 2...unrelated with Fact 1)*


^ this is what Lionking meant there. 

I can see why confusion arised.

anyways, Desijatt has sorted it out in the previous page afterwards.


----------

